# wahoo!!!



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> So, "hubs" (we aren't technically married, but close enough for me!) have decided that we will be doing a halloween inspired wedding
> I want it to be "classy" still, but I'm so excited!
> Instead of rice or confetti, I want everyone to have vintage halloween inspired noisemakers  I am currently looking into Edmonton for the venue (fort edmonton park) and I am so excited because I have so many ideas floating through my head!
> 
> ...


ELEGANT halloween weddings https://www.google.com/search?q=hal...pw.r_qf.&fp=b21c6e68b20e96e8&biw=1600&bih=737

First of all, Congrats!

Second, I love Halloween themed weddings! I have spent lots of time looking at google pics!

https://www.google.com/search?q=hal...Kb5GKa02gWRzIEg&ved=0CGAQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=737


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

thank you! and its funny! many of those same pics I have stored in my "ideas" folder  hehe My best friend thinks i'm nuts, but then she said she's more excited for my wedding than any she's been to before because she knows it will be "over the top" haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been trying to convince my daughter to have a halloween wedding...someday! 

Will you be wearing a traditional dress? Will it be in October? At night?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Yayyyy how awesome is that?? Congrats and have fun with the planning!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!

I think Frankie's Girl was a Halloween bride....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats! I think a halloween setting is perfect for a "til death do us part" wedding. I know I've seen many other halloween weddings posted about here on the forum. Try a seach for Wedding. Can't recall anyone in particular.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

hollow said:


> I have been trying to convince my daughter to have a halloween wedding...someday!
> 
> Will you be wearing a traditional dress? Will it be in October? At night?


The dress I want is a strapless tea length dress (just under the knee) and I would love to wear a black, orange or royal purple petticoat.  we are hoping for October but it may have to be late September because of the venue. We have to look more into that. And not night, but at dusk, just with the last rays of sunlight


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Yayyyy how awesome is that?? Congrats and have fun with the planning!!


Thanks! I'll be coming in here for lots of tips as it progresses! Haha


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I think Frankie's Girl was a Halloween bride....


Thank you! I'll have to contact her!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Congrats! I think a halloween setting is perfect for a "til death do us part" wedding. I know I've seen many other halloween weddings posted about here on the forum. Try a seach for Wedding. Can't recall anyone in particular.



Yeah I did a Halloween wedding search here and all I seemed to come up with we're some comments in other threads :/ I'm not sure if I suck at searching or if I'm using it wrong haha


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations, moony_1. If I were to get married, I would go with a Halloween-themed wedding also, no doubt about it; in other words, great choice


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

moony_1, you are not alone! I know the other day I saw a post of someone who was having a Halloween-themed wedding on here, and I'm having one as well this year! Right now, I'm in planning mode! I'm also having my first Halloween Party after my wedding! I got a lot of work to do!

Also, congrats to you!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

http://pinterest.com/kphalloweenfan/halloween-wedding-ideas-for-c-c/


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding! Here's some inspiration for a "classy" Halloween-inspired wedding.

http://offbeatbride.com/2010/11/salem-halloween-wedding
http://offbeatbride.com/2010/10/halloween-wedding-invites (Invites; not all classy but some are!)
http://offbeatbride.com/2010/01/zombie-halloween-geek-wedding (Very black and orange!)


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats!

We too havve been commonlaw for almost a decade ... I just dont see the use of marriage if its just signing a piece of paper ... but Im thinking of suprising "the wife" with an official marriage. Have talked to the City and have booked someone to come to our house Halloween mid-day and will suprise her with a wedding in the middle of our cemetary. It'll suprise her as its something I wouldnt ever do, but I think for a Halloween day, Id do it. 

So do keep your thread updated with info as Ill be taking some ideas...oops, borrowing some of your ideas too! 
good luck!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats moony! When I was getting married, I really wanted to have an Autumn wedding. We originally planned for October, but ended up moving it up to the beginning of September, so we did a "The Perfect Pair" theme...with pears lol. Dorky, I know. There's something very romantic about Halloween elegance! Here's another Halloween wedding thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/117706-im-having-halloween-wedding-yay.html


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome! And thanks for all the congrats and all te ideas! Right now we are trying to see what can be done for the venue. They only keep the midway open until September but I really would prefer an October wedding. I'm not much of a dancer so the midway was going to be rented in lieu of dancing. May have to make another arrangement. The venue does also offer hayrides as well though, so I thought with some blankets and cider that could be fun! We are heading south this week so I'm hoping we can make it to the park and talk to someone in person  wish us luck!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

gilnokoibito said:


> moony_1, you are not alone! I know the other day I saw a post of someone who was having a Halloween-themed wedding on here, and I'm having one as well this year! Right now, I'm in planning mode! I'm also having my first Halloween Party after my wedding! I got a lot of work to do!
> 
> Also, congrats to you!


Congrats!!! Enjoy your planning! I sure am! Hehe


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

cbhaunt said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We too havve been commonlaw for almost a decade ... I just dont see the use of marriage if its just signing a piece of paper ... but Im thinking of suprising "the wife" with an official marriage. Have talked to the City and have booked someone to come to our house Halloween mid-day and will suprise her with a wedding in the middle of our cemetary. It'll suprise her as its something I wouldnt ever do, but I think for a Halloween day, Id do it.
> 
> ...



Congrats! And that would be so sweet and such a big surprise! For us a lot of it was money! We wanted to spend it on the house, renovations, and vacations for ourselves before having a big wedding. Hubs hates using credit, so we save until we can pay cash for something


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Congratulations, moony_1. If I were to get married, I would go with a Halloween-themed wedding also, no doubt about it; in other words, great choice


Thank you! I'll be excited when it's finally done and I can post pics hehe 

Also, miss Mandy that's not dorky at all! I've seen a lot of "the perfect pear/pair" in weddingstar magazine


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Me and wifey got Married October 17. Black and orange suits and brides maids dresses. Mini pumpkins with name cards attached on tables.. Bug pumpkins with roses in the center for table centers. A light up jack o latern at the bar.. And little grab bags for the kids


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Congratulations!! 

I like that you have mentioned elegance as Halloween elegance is one of the best types I think 
What are you thinking for centrepieces? If you haven't something in mind I would suggest pumpkins or candles (as in candelabras).
If it were me I woukd stay away from things like skulls, graves and bones and go for more ravens, pumpkins, spiderwebs, candles etc etc. 
If you are having an organist then there are so many opportunities for decorating the piano (especially if its a grandpiano.
Great idea in the dress up booth  

Hope it all goes well and I guarantee we all suspect pictures


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

kingcoop80 said:


> Me and wifey got Married October 17. Black and orange suits and brides maids dresses. Mini pumpkins with name cards attached on tables.. Bug pumpkins with roses in the center for table centers. A light up jack o latern at the bar.. And little grab bags for the kids


That sounds lovely!!! Although for some reason I just don't like roses  I wish I did but as much as I try I just don't  but I would love the pumpkin filled with other flowers!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Danielj2705 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I like that you have mentioned elegance as Halloween elegance is one of the best types I think
> What are you thinking for centrepieces? If you haven't something in mind I would suggest pumpkins or candles (as in candelabras).
> ...


Honestly not sure of center pieces yet  we were thinking pumpkins and flowers, but we aren't sure the actual set up. We even tossed around the idea of carving each pumpkin differently, and instead of table numbers, that's how we would seat the guests! (witch table, skull table, etc) I love candelabras, but they would have to be fake flames because f venue and lots of kids, and I don't know if I want to use led tealights. I never even thought of an organist! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Halloweddings are the BEST! 

We were forced to scale back the halloween part of our wedding (darn silly parents, and silly us for caving in!) but we had fancy carved pumpkins leading up the stairs (it was held in a turn of the century courthouse in a historic district and the main reception area was upstairs) with glow sticks (so no worry about candles). The table centerpieces were silver buckets filled with candy corn which held slimline vases in the middle with rust/orange/yellow flowers (can't remember what they were, but not roses) with mini pumpkins and candy corn scattered across the tables, and guests were encouraged to eat the candy corn. 
Had fall leaves and large carved jack o' lanterns at the "altar" where we stood with the minister. 

I recommend creepy cupcakes' website for a truly amazing assortment of Hallowedding ideas - http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/ she was married a year or so ago on Halloween, and her wedding is pretty much what I wish we HAD done.  (do a search for her wedding stuff)

Congrats and have lots of fun with the planning!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are some centerpiece ideas 















































I particularly love the first and fourth ones. Just imagine them with crows


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Halloweddings are the BEST!
> 
> We were forced to scale back the halloween part of our wedding (darn silly parents, and silly us for caving in!) but we had fancy carved pumpkins leading up the stairs (it was held in a turn of the century courthouse in a historic district and the main reception area was upstairs) with glow sticks (so no worry about candles). The table centerpieces were silver buckets filled with candy corn which held slimline vases in the middle with rust/orange/yellow flowers (can't remember what they were, but not roses) with mini pumpkins and candy corn scattered across the tables, and guests were encouraged to eat the candy corn.
> Had fall leaves and large carved jack o' lanterns at the "altar" where we stood with the minister.
> ...


Thank you for the links! And it still sounds like your wedding was wonderful! The one bonus about paying for it all ourselves is that whatever we want goes!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Missmandy those are lovely center pieces! Thank you! Pinterest I have to say has even phenomenal for me for ideas!


----------

